# Мою спину спас Грэвитрин



## grevitrin (9 Июн 2007)

Не знаю, в правильную ли категорию разместил, но по-моему сюда  

Весной в период посадки картофеля на даче так на вкалывал, что не смог наследующий день разогнуть спину. Скрутило по полной. Лежал дома, читал газету. В газете прочитал объявление о продаже аутогравитационной кушетки Грэвитрин для лечения заболеваний позвоночника. Позвонил, все узнал, купил.

Ребята, очень советую, уже после первой процедуры встал на ноги, почувствовал легкость в спине.

Теперь кушеткой пользуется вся моя семья (я, жена, теща с тестем).
Очень советую, вешь!
Да, теперь у них открылся сайт, где можно почерпнуть всю необходимую информацию о Грэвитрине.
Деньги - дело наживное, здоровье дороже!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2007)

Хорошее приспособление, но цены задрали в два раза выше обычных. 
Коммерция дело индивидуальное, но 50% прибыли, это круто.


----------



## grevitrin (9 Июн 2007)

Не знаю, я не жалею потраченных денег.
По-моему, отличное капиталовложение, вся семья моя пользуется кушеткой, я доволен.


----------

